
In Defense of Telling Patients They’re Dying via Robot - scruple
https://slate.com/technology/2019/03/robot-doctor-technology-patient-dying.html
======
uberman
I disagree. There is no defense for informing people they are dying via a
"robot".

What is next. "Please press # to be connected to our partnering funeral
parlor"?

It's a hospital, there are doctors, there are nurses present. Perhaps a
specialist can only participate remotely, but if that is the case then a local
doctor can deliver the news and ask if the family would like to speak with the
remote specialist.

Being told your loved one is dying via a roomba is beyond the pale. I have
received more compassion from our vet.

